# Jack-In-The-Box (air powered)



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

Here is lester..

aside from the mask which is store bought, the rest was made from scratch.

i was asked to build this for a charity driven semi-pro haunt attraction,
after some net researching, i found & was inspired by Slam's $20 Jack entry.

Kudos to Slam & Mikkojay and Granpa B for helping this happen.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is one evil Jack!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow Billy!
Super cool


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

way awesome, love it


----------



## bjpc2716 (Apr 20, 2014)

love it very cool


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Whew! Down to the wire on that one! Great finish on the box and I love all the evilness of the jester dude. Nice work!


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks everyone!



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Whew! Down to the wire on that one! Great finish on the box and I love all the evilness of the jester dude. Nice work!


understatement...let's just say things didn't go as planned that day 

there were alot of fine details added last minute but he turned out awesome.
going to have to start on mine now


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

here's some more pics on site during tear down.

the small white skull on the ground has a 
PIR sensor mounted in the eye socket, and 50' of cord


----------



## bjpc2716 (Apr 20, 2014)

cool


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Thats freaking scary! I love it!


----------

